# sleeping problems.



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Shannonline said:


> After this last pack of tim tams and bar of kit kat chocolate I'm going to go back to being a lacto (part-time*) vegetarian. ^_^
> I'm putting on too much weight and I feel like shit, time for a change.
> Yay you've inspired me as well and kinda kicked me up the ass in a way...thanks!
> 
> _*sometimes fish and chicken ^_^_


oh my gosh i'm that type of vegetarian too!! i eat chicken every once in a while. and a couple weeks ago i went to taco bell and was half way through eating a cheesy gordita crunch when remembered i was eating cow. godd i was so pissed i remembered before i got to finish. :dry: my friends were all laughing because i through the taco at the table and said "FUCK, I forgot i'm goddamn vegetarian!!" they didn't know i quit meat...or at least tried.


----------



## Paul (Apr 12, 2010)

I would say exercise as being a key to sleeping well. You have to learn how to clear your mind before sleeping. Also, you can try playing some new age music softly in the background.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

kristina 23 said:


> oh my gosh i'm that type of vegetarian too!! i eat chicken every once in a while. and a couple weeks ago i went to taco bell and was half way through eating a cheesy gordita crunch when remembered i was eating cow. godd i was so pissed i remembered before i got to finish. :dry: my friends were all laughing because i through the taco at the table and said *"FUCK, I forgot i'm goddamn vegetarian!!" *they didn't know i quit meat...or at least tried.


I lol'd!! ^_^
*as I sit here eating my bar of kit kat chocolate* >_<
It has to be done at some point so it may as well be now.


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to have some issues with insomnia, but have no trouble getting to sleep these days - what's worked for me:

- Having a fan going in the bedroom for white noise.
- Clearing my mind (not thinking about anything, visualizing anything, trying to count sheep etc.)
- Eating my biggest meal early in the day and my smallest meal later in the day (as the old saying goes "eat breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dinner like a pauper)
- Exercising early in the day
- ZMA supplementation before bed (helps me get to sleep a bit quicker and noticeably improves my quality of sleep).
- A comfortable bed - most people spend 1/4-1/3 of their life asleep and considering how important sleep is in our body and mind's everyday functioning, a good bed is very a worthwhile investment
- Ear plugs and eye covers can be useful if others are making a lot of noise or it is hard to get the bedroom dark enough.
- cooling/heating/extra blankets etc. so temperature/comfort is optimal 
- Having a similar bedtime routine everyday (one that works of course!)
- Reducing intake of stimulants (if you are going to take them, take them earlier in the day rather than late afternoon/evening)

Good luck!


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Just lie back and think about something - anything. As long as you don't get worked up about it.
Try thinking about something soothing.
And, most importantly: DON'T CONCENTRATE ON SLEEPING!


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is a direct link for Progressive muscle relaxation on mp3, I really think this may be something that will help if you really give it a try 
http://apps.carleton.edu/campus/wellness/assets/Progressive_Muscle_Relaxation.mp3

and one for autogenic relaxation 
http://apps.carleton.edu/campus/wellness/assets/Autogenic_Relaxation.mp3


These things are really pretty amazing for many situations, public speaking and other high anxiety situations can be eased when you learn these techniques well enough to do them on the go.


----------



## retypepassword (Apr 11, 2010)

p


Paul said:


> I would say exercise as being a key to sleeping well. You have to learn how to clear your mind before sleeping. Also, you can try playing some new age music softly in the background.





Xplosive said:


> - Exercising early in the day


This. Works really well. You get up, you do whatever you need to do, you exercise at least six or more hours before you go to bed, preferably early in the morning right after you get up, and then you continue with the rest of your day. You'll probably be fairly energetic for most of the day, but when it comes time for bed, you'll start getting tired and hopefully, fall asleep pretty quickly. I don't know where I read it, but exercise really does help you sleep better.

An article about a study on this topic: http://www.healthy.net/scr/article.aspx?Id=424


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

i use ear plugs. they cut some of the stimuli out. nyquil also but sounds like that wouldnt work for you. how about wine? working out hard like 4 hours before bed time? 
good luck


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Masturbating.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Whenever I try to talk to someone about how to sleep better, I tell them to picture a place they want to be. Create a place that comforts you, whether it's a real place in your life, or some place that you wish existed. Lay in bed, close your eyes, and imagine this place, and put yourself there. Put yourself in this place that makes you comfortable, happy, and safe.


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

Magnesium has been shown to reduce rumination? Have you tried a cup of warm milk with a tsp of sugar and couple drops of vanilla in it, and magnesium maybe?

Magnificent Magnesium Blue Willow Health Center Blog

Some people are just night owls, esp. when they are young. I have a daughter like that. She'd sleep all day and stay up all night "in her own ideal bio-world"!


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

thank you guys for all the suggestions but i actually don't have sleeping problems anymore. :happy:


----------



## Boy C (Apr 1, 2010)

Quitter.


----------

